# State Fair



## Salty dog (Aug 3, 2012)

I love the fair and I love the knife hawkers.

It seems they've got girls doing it now which makes it more entertaining. If she only knew what was going through my head.







She is sawing a hammer. Guaranteed for life! Only $29.99 and she'll throw in 8 other knives. What a deal!


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 3, 2012)

I hope she sells a lot of them. I'm sure she works on commission.


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 3, 2012)

Some dude says, "can it cut though my beer bottle? It was an aluminum "bottle". She tried to saw the neck without success. I tried to politely tell her that the neck is the thickest part of the bottle, er, can. I tried to discreetly tell her to saw the middle but she either didn't want to listen or didn't hear me.

She was doable. A chick with a knife? Very doable.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 3, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> A chick with a knife? Very doable.



Famous last words..


----------



## El Pescador (Aug 3, 2012)

Anybody remember Lorena Bobbit?


----------



## Customfan (Aug 3, 2012)

Shivers!


----------



## tgraypots (Aug 3, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> Anybody remember Lorena Bobbit?


HIJACK.....
Two matronly sisters were driving through the Virginia countryside, unaware, of course, they were behind Lorena Bobbit, when there was this big SPLAT!!! on their windshield, at which one sister exclaimed "sister! did you see the d**k on that bug?"


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 3, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> A chick with a knife? Very doable.



Why, Thank you!


​


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 3, 2012)

:eek2:


----------



## Pabloz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Why, Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 8924​




I'm sorry, but the similarity is just TOO EERIE!!!!

PZ


----------

